# Tapatalk2, why do my subscribed threads keeps disappearing?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Seriously, this is getting annoying. It seems like every time I open Tapatalk, one of my subscribed threads has disappeared, and I have to go find it, and resubscribe. What the hell is going on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

My problem with T2 is that I used to always have 999 unread topics in each forum whenever I opened the app, but now I have 0 unread every time.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I dunno, but when I had the tapatalk 2 beta 4 it quit connecting to any of my forums

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved to Android Applications... Remember, device forums are for *devices* not *applications that work on every device*

Thanks!.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I swear I have maybe 8 subscribed topics, and when I come back I'm either at 5 or 6. This is incredibly ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually for my situation, I just had a thought. I'm going to try subscribing from the web version, and seeing if it carries through and stays with my Tapatalk. Here goes nothing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

edited because i'm retarded and can't tell which thread i'm posting in.

lolz


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

What are you showing us here?

Also, for anyone who is having the same problem as me, it looks like Tapatalk is having a communication error with the server. When in the thread you want to have listed in your favorites, hit menu, click web view. From there, make sure you are signed in, then just subscribe right on that page. Close it, then from now on, Tapatalk will not lose it as a favorite in your list. So far it is working great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

-iD said:


> edited because i'm retarded and can't tell which thread i'm posting in.
> 
> lolz


I did the same thing an hour ago....haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, here is an explanation.

Tapatalk upgraded their OWN app and plugin to 2.0. We have 1.0. We had to pay and have an upgraded app. So, bottom line, new app hates old plugin. It is not on us. We are waiting for the app, that is all.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I hope things get worked out soon because I thought my solution was working, now I'm once again seeing it is not. And this truly sucks balls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 2.0 Nightly, LeanKernel 3.2.2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------

